# Good lubrication



## dodgerblue (Aug 15, 2015)

Whats a good lube, or oil, not so expensive, for spokes and nipples ? Thank you . Michael / Dodgerblue ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 17, 2015)

For building wheels, I use boiled linseed oil. Plenty cheap and works for me.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 23, 2015)

I use gear oil (automotive differential lube)... mostly because I have a lot of it.  But it has a strong odor some people find objectionable, and is messy.  By the time I am done, everything is covered in it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> I use gear oil (automotive differential lube)... mostly because I have a lot of it.  But it has a strong odor some people find objectionable, and is messy.  By the time I am done, everything is covered in it.




garsh that carp smells...... especially on rags in your hot car.....


----------



## frampton (Sep 23, 2015)

Anti seize lubricant


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 24, 2015)

If you want the best, Wheelsmith Spoke Prep. Anti-seize lubricant, or shotgun choke tube anti-seize, or a dot of plain lithium grease work. Gun or machine oil works too, but is really messy and I don't recommend it.


----------

